# A few of my photographs



## Mike C (Aug 27, 2015)

pride2015 024 par Mike Coombes, on ipernity




The End of Innocence par Mike Coombes, on ipernity




All Beauty Must Die par Mike Coombes, on ipernity




Tattooist Sam Shepherd par Mike Coombes, on ipernity


----------



## escorial (Aug 27, 2015)

cool pic's..something about black and white pic's that seems to express more....


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2015)

Great composition.  I especially liked the last two.  You have a good eye.


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2015)

escorial said:


> cool pic's..something about black and white pic's that seems to express more....



I think black and white is all about mood, light, shadow and contour: colour can sometimes detract from the depth of the shot. I think colour can be expressive in some cases but B&W has its own universe going on.:encouragement:

Nice shots, the latter would be my favourite.:thumbr:


----------



## Mike C (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks all. Black and white is my first love - many years ago I processed my own and had quite a nifty darkroom setup... until my daughter wanted her own bedroom!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2015)

I enjoyed dark room work.  I found it relaxing.  My pictures weren't great--I don't have the depth perception to really focus a camera myself.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 5, 2015)

Those are really great pics, Mike! I agree, you have a good eye.


----------

